# Savinelli Miele



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

My awesome wife just gave me this pipe as an early birthday gift. (My birthday is in February - ha!)

it is a Savinelli Miele that comes with a honey dipper tamper. The pipe is awesome looking and smokes great too. Fit & finish are a step above my other pipes by far.

The pipe uses Savinelli's balsa filter system but I rarely use a filter. I figured I would give it a shot and it hasn't had any detrimental effects on the smoke.

Thanks for the early bday gift wifey.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

With out pictures it really didn't happen...lol


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful Chris...smoke it in good health! Hippo, birdies two ewes!


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

That's a stunning looking Pipe there. Truly awesome.

Couch


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful pipe!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice looking pipe and glad it smokes as well as it looks. Love the tamper!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Another Savinelli beauty. Enjoy it!!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, really nice pipe. You're a lucky man, my wife just laughs at me when I suggest a pipe for Christmas. I actually like using the balsa filters. They seem to do a great job absorbing moisture while not affecting the draw.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

My wife is completely indifferent to my pipes/tobacco. That's 1000x better than hostility. I'm not even sure I'd _want_ her to be supportive or enabling. I don't want her to golf with me either. Remember Augusta!!!


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, I am verry happy to have this pipe in my collection. I was pretty shocked she got me the pipe. I had sent her a random email weeks ago saying something like "this is a really cool pipe..." Then I discovered a box on the counter from Pipes & Cigars addressed to her and she told me to open it. I should have a nice cake layer built up by the time it is actually my birthday in February.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> My wife is completely indifferent to my pipes/tobacco. That's 1000x better than hostility. I'm not even sure I'd _want_ her to be supportive or enabling. I don't want her to golf with me either. Remember Augusta!!!


As the end of the old joke goes, "If I died, you wouldn't let your new wife use my golf clubs, would you?" "No -- she's left handed."

And that's a real honey of a pipe you got there, Chris! :tu


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> My wife is completely indifferent to my pipes/tobacco. That's 1000x better than hostility. I'm not even sure I'd _want_ her to be supportive or enabling. I don't want her to golf with me either. Remember Augusta!!!


Same here. As long as I'm not smoking inside, she couldn't care less. Now, satisfying my PAD and TAD, all willy nilly, well that's another story. ound:


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a gorgeous pipe.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

36Bones said:


> Same here. As long as I'm not smoking inside, she couldn't care less. Now, satisfying my PAD and TAD, all willy nilly, well that's another story. ound:


Yep, yep!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a beautiful pipe Chris!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmmm what a beaut I have my eye on that series.... Is that a Dublin shape?


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful pipe. One of those has been on my wishlist for a while now, maybe I need to find myself a wife!


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice pipe! You're a lucky man to have your wife buy you something like that. All my wife ever gave me was debt and a hangover.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

...and the tamper is neat looking, too.

Lucky guy!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Purty pipe, and nifty tamper! Tuck it away somewhere and get pipe nails or golf tees though.....


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

It is indeed the Dublin and the tamper fits perfectly in the bowl. I keep forgetting to use it though so it will likely just stay in the box. Now I just hope my wife doesn't throw the box away. :lol:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Dublins are great smokers. I don't know how or why, they just are. They're gorgeous, too :thumb:

Nice pipe! Enjoy it in good health! And hold on to the wifey - sounds like she's a keeper!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

That's a great looking pipe! My wife has mentioned getting me a certain LOTR Wizard's pipe for Christmas but only once and she hasn't mentioned it again. My wife loves that I have a "hobby" now though.


----------

